# Exhaust sounds



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know of a website to go to so I can listen to the different exhausts?


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

2004silvergoat said:


> Does anyone know of a website to go to so I can listen to the different exhausts?


 I do, but need a few.. to remember  Actually the one I am thinking of is of Corvettes with diff exhaust setups, but if you google " exhaust sounds" you will get a bunch of sites with different cars and different systems.

Jim


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

ls1gto.com has a stick for exhaust sonuds. FYI, they sound complely different in person then they do from speakers.

Also there is alot of youtuube.com.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

youtube....

or a sample in post 25 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/looking-deeper-growl-17864/index3.html


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Youtube. Exhaust don't sound the same on the internet as they do in person.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Youtube. Exhaust don't sound the same on the internet as they do in person.


True, nothing replaces being up close and personal, but (depending on computer hardware, speakers, volume level, etc) a youtube clip will provide you with enough of a feel for what you might like/dis-like before deafly lightening your wallet.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The problem with Youtube (or any internet) clips is that there's no way of telling how loud these systems are. I'd be real disappointed to spend $1000 on an exhaust system just to turn my car into a police magnet.

There's "sounds good" and "wake the dead" :lol: And I've driven plenty of cars with "wake the dead" systems, which were generally just Sawzall shorty jobs.

I don't want the cops on the other side of town to know I'm doing a 100+ windup somewhere not far away...


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Finding the perfect sounding system is basically a crapshoot unless you can find someone, in person, with a particular system on a GTO and hear it right there, fist hand! It would be nice if you could try em out and have the option of returning or replacing the system for a different one, if not satisfied.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> The problem with Youtube (or any internet) clips is that there's no way of telling how loud these systems are. I'd be real disappointed to spend $1000 on an exhaust system just to turn my car into a police magnet.
> 
> There's "sounds good" and "wake the dead" :lol: And I've driven plenty of cars with "wake the dead" systems, which were generally just Sawzall shorty jobs.
> 
> I don't want the cops on the other side of town to know I'm doing a 100+ windup somewhere not far away...


Exactly, thats why my SLP LMI resonators spent two weeks on the car, before I went to a custom Magnaflow setup. There was little and or quality sound clips that would give me any feedback.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Lm1's you can hear over a mile away lol.


----------

